# any golfers out there who pack a piece?



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

just a little story I found humorous . I do a lot of golfing, belong to a golf club when a member came up to me and was shocked that a member kept a handgun in his golf bag. He approached me and said hey Pic did you know that whats his name carries a gun in his golf bag, I responded " YOU DON'T carry a piece in your golf bag". You never know when you might catch the other guy cheating on the golf course


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I do.......I have a small .25 in a holster velcroed inside the ball compartment. 

RCG


----------



## BearValley (May 25, 2009)

I have never been inclined to chase a little ball around a big yard...but now that you bring weaponry into the equation, I just might have to look into it!

:anim_lol:


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

Have to admit that Golf & Handguns are my vices and when I can combine the two--WOW.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

So, would that be a drive-by shooting, or a shooting by the drive?


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Carry a snub 22lr most of the time. Once in a while I put the Kahr PM9 in or hopefully soon, a ruger sp101. I can travel through the city on cartpaths to the golf courses. Some of the paths are in areas that are a little suspect with certain personnel. Since I carry everywhere else why not the golf course too?


----------

